# New Wave and Punk Music of the Late 70's, 80's and Early 90's



## SeaBreeze

Please add any New Wave or Punk music from the 70s, 80s and early 90s that you liked from back in the day. 

The Dream Academy - Life in a Northern Town


----------



## SeaBreeze

Holding Back the Years - Simply Red


----------



## SeaBreeze

Everybody Want to Rule the World - Tears for Fears


----------



## SeaBreeze

The Promise - When in Rome


----------



## SeaBreeze

In a Big Country - Big Country


----------



## SeaBreeze

Come On Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## SeaBreeze

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats


----------



## SeaBreeze

Take on Me - A-ha


----------



## oldman

No group was ever like the "Talking Heads."


----------



## oldman

Another great group....UB-40.


----------



## oldman

UB-401 Yeah!!!


----------



## Lara

Thank you Seabreeze and Oldman! I am really enjoying all this music that I'm not all that familiar with….especially like Red Red Wine by UB40. Love that one! I never thought someone could look sexy while chewing gum, not to mention sing while doing it! I have to say though, I like Elvis' rendition of "I Can't Help Falling In Love With You" far better. Hard to beat Elvis' deep smooth sexy voice…a voice that melts like butter.

.


----------



## oldman

Another great new wave group:


----------



## oldman




----------



## SeaBreeze

Soft Cell - Tainted Love


----------



## SeaBreeze

Berlin - The Metro


----------



## SeaBreeze

The Church - Under the Milky Way


----------



## SeaBreeze

A Flock of Seagulls - I Ran


----------



## SeaBreeze

The Fixx - Red Skies


----------



## SeaBreeze

Eddy Grant - Electric Avenue


----------



## SeaBreeze

Frankie Goes to Hollywood - Relax


----------



## SeaBreeze

Devo - Whip It


----------



## SeaBreeze

Buggles - Video Killed the Radio Star


----------



## SeaBreeze

Watching the Detectives - Elvis Costello


----------



## SeaBreeze

Shake It Up - The Cars


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere

I saw him live, sadly I was so into my cups I only remember this song. Something cheerful to hear just before you pass out...


----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze

Plimsouls - Million Miles Away


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wang Chung - Dance Hall Days


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Arachne

Ok you know you like it hehe


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere

Hubby was stage security one night, couldn't hear for a week...


----------



## mattc

In 1976 Nick Lowe was on fire and one of the many albums he produced was Damned Damned Damned for a band that still endures to this day .


----------



## SeaBreeze

Love Plus One - Haircut One Hundred


----------



## fureverywhere

Not to everyone's taste but Ian Dury was quite the man, off stage and on...


----------



## mattc

I canna think of Ian Drury without also thinking of John Otway and his total deconstruction of the Bob Lind hit Cheryl's Going Home


----------



## Guitarist

I am new to this genre. Hope these fit in.


----------



## Pam




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze

Satisfaction - Devo


----------



## SeaBreeze

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats


----------



## SeaBreeze

The Promise - When in Rome


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Two Princes - Spin Doctors


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓

One more.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Union City Blues - Blondie







Call Me - Blondie


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Dupe Murkland

MarkinPhx said:


>



Yep, I love XTC.  Sensationally divergent boulevards.


----------



## MarkinPhx

One of my favorite concerts during that time was seeing XTC open for the Police.


----------



## Eric




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## fureverywhere

I can't recall what I've posted...but new wave was Ian Dury.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne

Pet Shop Boys ^.^


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Arachne

"I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles)" by The Proclaimers


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm getting a 'blocked in my country' error, can't see video Arachne.


----------



## Arachne

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm getting a 'blocked in my country' error, can't see video Arachne.


 grrrr copyrights..






 how about this one?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne

Canadian Band huge hit here..


----------



## Arachne




----------



## Arachne

ok it is a song I truly think is just lovely..


----------



## Arachne

anyone remember this group from down under?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Earthbound Misfit

This is such a good thread!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MrPants




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Okay, if you enjoy New Wave music, enjoy these mixes.  I love SoundCloud!  I've downloaded many of these mixes.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/search


__
		https://soundcloud.com/dj_tim_b%2Fdj-tim-bs-80s-new-wave-mix


__
		https://soundcloud.com/larry-monge%2Fnew-wave-80s-megamix

Also, if no one has mentioned it, Talk Talk...


----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


And this one...


----------



## dseag2

One of our local radio stations sponsors an 80's concert each year.  In 2019, we saw the following:

Wang Chung, Naked Eyes, Book of Love, Animotion, Gene Loves Jezebel, Boys Don't Cry, When in Rome and Nu Shooz.  We also saw Patty Smyth of "Warrior" fame and Terri Nunn from Berlin.  It was fantastic!


----------



## dseag2

The Smiths.  Alternative royalty...


----------



## Remy

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## oldpop




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Gary O'

My autistic/Dravet syndrome granddaughter dances to this

It actually staves off her epileptic seizures


----------



## Pam




----------



## JonSR77

SeaBreeze said:


> Holding Back the Years - Simply Red


amazing, amazing voice...


----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------

